# Paphiopedilum schoseri



## ORG (Mar 12, 2009)

Here some pictures of 
*Paphiopedilum schoseri Braem & Mohr*
It was described 1988 and published in Schlechteriana fasc. 2: 19






















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## P-chan (Mar 12, 2009)

Beautiful form! The veining on the pouch is awesome! Nice photos, also! Thanks for posting these beauties!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 12, 2009)

Fantastic photos Olaf! Nice looking species too. Where is schoseri from?


----------



## ORG (Mar 12, 2009)

From the indonesian Island Bacan. So it was named in trade also Paph. bacanum before it was described officially

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 12, 2009)

stunning photos, this beautiful species


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 12, 2009)

Lovely. I particularly like the pouch too. :clap:


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 12, 2009)

WOWWWW!

Thanks, Olaf!


----------



## jblanford (Mar 12, 2009)

That is just awesome Olaf, thanks for sharing...... Jim.


----------



## John M (Mar 13, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice one!!! I esp. like the pouch and petal stance!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 13, 2009)

There is a strong simularity to the other species you posted, parnatanum. What is the relationship between the two if any?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2009)

Brains!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, Olaf. I've not seen this one before, either.


----------



## paphjoint (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm a stam gal!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 14, 2009)

Several years ago, I remember something that Koopowitz wrote, speculating that schoseri might be of hybrid origin....is this still a valid idea? Take care, Eric


----------



## ORG (Mar 15, 2009)

Dear Eric,
it is very often in the last time that after descriptions of new species in Paphiopedilum the speculation began that it is a natural hybrid. So it was with Paph. schoseri, Paph. parnatanum, Paph. intaniae, Paph. herrmannii, Paph. mohrianum. But it was also in the first time with Paph tranlienianum and Paph. hangianum. Sometimes it could be cleared by artificial propagation. So the result of selfing tranlienianum and herrmannii were true tranlienianum and herrmannii. Also I have seen some plants of Paph. mohrianum from artificial propagation, which looked really like the parent.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## odin (Mar 15, 2009)

Great job!!


----------



## ORG (Mar 29, 2009)

Here another clone of _*Paphiopedilum schoseri,*_ shown at the orchid show in Dresden this weekend















Best greetings from Germany

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice Olaf, Very uniform species!


----------



## Rick (Mar 29, 2009)

This one is so rarely seen. Kind of looks like what you'd expect between crossing acmodontum with venustum.

From an eco point of view, when you come up with a good idea in one place it often pops up independently under similar habitats some where else.

"Parallel evolution". emerald tree boas (from the Amazon) look just like green tree pythons from New Guinea. Including having babies starting out yellow or red before turning green. Pythons are egg layers and boas are live bearing so genetically and physiologically they are very dissimilar.


----------



## Bolero (Jan 14, 2010)

I have just found some of these for sale, does anyone know the growing requirements? This isn't one I knew of until today.

Thanks


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 15, 2010)

Bolero said:


> I have just found some of these for sale, does anyone know the growing requirements? This isn't one I knew of until today.
> 
> Thanks



I would think it is an intermediate to warm grower, so generally grow it like Paph barbatum or Paph urbanianum.


----------



## Bolero (Jan 15, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> I would think it is an intermediate to warm grower, so generally grow it like Paph barbatum or Paph urbanianum.



Thanks, I might rule this one out then. It looked interesting though.


----------



## etex (Jan 15, 2010)

What stunning blooms! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 15, 2010)

Unusual. I like the fine venation on the lip.


----------



## Taniap (Mar 28, 2022)

Hi everyone, can you please help to understand what’s appening to my Phapiopedilum schoseri please? It has arrived to me whit the stem but seems no to want to grow up, it only want to sleep on the leaf  
Thank you


----------



## Lucienne (Mar 31, 2022)

@Taniap be patient) It could stop because of new conditions.
Maybe it needs more water. Leaves are looking dry.


----------



## Taniap (Mar 31, 2022)

Lucienne said:


> @Taniap be patient) It could stop because of new conditions.
> Maybe it needs more water. Leaves are looking dry.


Hi Lucienne thank you  I’m very patient whit orchids 
I was just wondering why the bud had this very asymmetrical haze and the stem, even if it stretched, remained so bent, the bud is still resting on the leaf today.
Perhaps the photo does not render but it has no dry leaves, the stem is growing. 
All that remains is to wait


----------

